
Man Beats Robot at Ping-Pong, World Breathes Sigh of Relief - ohjeez
http://mashable.com/2014/03/11/man-beats-robot-at-ping-pong/
======
TheLoneWolfling
Gotta watch out for those edge cases!

I mean, those camera angles didn't reveal too much, but all of the shots he
got were at the edge of the allowable region - barely over the net, hitting
the table at the very edge, etc.

